# welche Larven sind das?



## thunar (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe die Beiträge zum Thema "Tiere im und am Teich" durchforstet und bin leider nicht fündig geworden.
Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, welche Larven ich in meinem kleinen Teich habe und ob sie bekämpfen soll, oder nicht?

Herzlichen Dank im voraus für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Hallo Wieistdenndeinname?

:Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig! 

Wie Deine Larven genau heißen, kann ich Dir im Moment leider nicht sagen. Ich weiß aber, dass ich sie heute schon gesehen habe und dass sie normale Teichbewohner sind.

Bekämpfen? Auf gar keinen Fall. Das erledigt Mutter Natur für Dich. Schließlich hast Du als Bewohner __ Frösche und wer sonst noch mag - und die mögen wohl!

Zeig uns lieber ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich - nein, wir sind nicht neugierig :__ nase  - wir sind nur wissbegierig und teilen unsere Freude am Teich gerne mit Gleichgesinnten. 

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß bei uns und mit uns.

Und wenn nicht jemand schneller ist, reiche ich die Larven morgen nach!


----------



## chromis (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Hallo,
auf den ersten beiden Bildern ist eine Eintagsfliegenlarve zu sehen. 
Die andere Larve erinnert mich irgendwie an eine junge Rattenschwanzlarve. Wie groß ist denn das Tierchen?


----------



## Doris (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Hallo Thunar
Bei den letzten beiden Bildern würde ich auch auf eine Rattenschwanzlarve tippen. 
Habe mal gerade gegoogelt, schau doch einfach mal hier nach:

http://www.ottermobil.de/fotogalerie-teil4/album/slides/Rattenschwanzlarve.html

oder hier:
http://www.tuempeln.de/futter/0p_rattenschwanzlarven.htm

Aus der Rattenschwanzlarve wird wenn sie "gross" ist die gemeine __ Schlammfliege, auch Mistbiene genannt wegen ihrem Bienenähnlichen Aussehens


----------



## thunar (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Hallo zusammen!

Herzlichen Dank für die konkreten Infos. Ich werde mir die Entwicklung des Teichs genau ansehen und hoffen, dass Mutter Natur sich um die Dinge kümmert. Derzeit sind auch sehr viele Steckmückenlarven im Teich. Hoffentlich gibt es bald Libellenlarven, die sich darum kümmern.
Anbei ein paar Bilder unseres kleinen Teichs.

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß beim Schauen....


----------



## p3ox (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Hallo,

ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deshalb frag ich einfach hier ! 
Ich denke, dass es sich bei meinem Fall um eine Gelbbrandkäferlarve handelt, wollte aber nur nochmal ne Bestätigung von euch haben, weil diese Larven immer mehr werden!


LG, Basti


----------



## chromis (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Hallo,

das ist eindeutig die Larve eines Gelbrandkäfers. Mehr zum Thema gibt's hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/fo...archresults&search=insekten-s&searchoptions=3


----------



## Blaubär (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Ich habe jetzt geraume Zeit hier gesucht und die Rattenschwanzlarven scheinen das zu sein, was meinem Fund am nächsten kommt, ich weiß aber nicht, wie groß Rattenschwanzlarven normalerweise sind. Diese Tiere sind etwa 5-6 cm lang, wobei auf den Körper etwa ein Zentimeter entfällt. Bei den meisten ist der Schwanz länger als bei den fotografierten. Der Körper ist raupenartig, auch mit gleichen kleinen Beinchen. Insgesamt erinnern sie in der Körperform etwas an Spermien. Sie sind auf jeden Fall (auch) Aasfresser, da sie an einer im Kübel verendeten Nacktschnecke fressen. Ich hatte Buxpflanzen in einem Mörtelkübel bis zum endgültigen Pflanzen aufbewahrt und die Pflanzen mit Wasser aus unserem Teich gewässert. Nach dem Entnehmen der Pflanzen tummeln sich nun im Restwasser rund 100 dieser Tiere. Was sind sie und soll ich sie in den Teich umsiedeln?


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Hallo Käptn,

eindeutig Rattenschwanzlarven. Die Größe kommt hin. Sie habens aber gerne ein bisschen jauchig. Ich hoffe, das Wasser in Deinem Teich ist ihnen zu sauber...


----------



## Blaubär (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Danke blumenelse. Das hoffe ich dann auch . Dann wird sich schon jemand anderes im Teich für die kleinen Lieblinge interessieren...


----------

